
Gearbox: A web framework written in Go with a focus on high performance - abahmed
https://github.com/gogearbox/gearbox
======
abahmed
Benchmark results has been published
([https://github.com/gogearbox/gearbox#benchmarks](https://github.com/gogearbox/gearbox#benchmarks))

------
abahmed
netadaptor converts net/http handlers to gearbox handlers
([https://github.com/gogearbox/netadaptor](https://github.com/gogearbox/netadaptor))

